# Looking for RELIABLE Snow help in MILFORD, MI



## snopro616 (Nov 22, 2005)

We are currently looking for subcontractors, plow drivers, and sidewalk workers. Competitive pay. Must have valid drivers license and experience. Please call today, 248-676-8508.


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

Calling number keep getting a fax line If still looking 248-804-0391


----------



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

Interested in subcontracting. Plow and salt services available. Email to [email protected] or call 419-279-5296


----------

